# 32 Lashed boots



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ill be rockin the purple 2010 lashed this season, awesome boots.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I always heard nothing but good things bout the 32 lashed as well. But when I went to try on a pair of 2010's they seemed very uncomfortable and light on padding.... Was kinda weird.

So I tried on a pair of Vans Cirros and fell in love..... I will try on a pair of 2011 32 lashed probably but the 2010's def didn't feel right on my foot.

Vans Cirro all the way for my foot though


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/17680-thirty-two-boots.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Just picked up a set of 32 lashed for the season. At first they were a bit more firm, although I was comparing them to a tapped out pair of 06 DC's. After some time in the 32's around the house they began to feel very comfy. It takes some time for the liner to loosen up and conform to your foot. Great boot, can't wait to hit the snow with them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

MidwestDivision said:


> Just picked up a set of 32 lashed for the season. At first they were a bit more firm, although I was comparing them to a tapped out pair of 06 DC's. After some time in the 32's around the house they began to feel very comfy. It takes some time for the liner to loosen up and conform to your foot. Great boot, can't wait to hit the snow with them.


they're heat moldable


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

shaneschulze said:


> All the 32 boots are sick and super comfortable not just the lashed.


i bet, im posting this cause i was wondering about the boots before i bought them but couldnt find a review anywhere. just giving a heads up to all the shredders interested in the lashed boots :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

xtreme23 said:


> they're heat moldable


I know. I decided to try to just break them in normally. Reducing the chance of them packing out too much.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been riding Lashed boot for the past 4 years or so and love them. They're good in the park and freeriding. Definitely get them heat molded. Happy feet = happy boarding


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

*32 Lashed*

I rode a set of 08/09 32 Lashed and they were good boots, I found they packed out pretty quick after a season of park riding. I rode them around 45 days last season and they are already falling apart. They are really light and comfortable. I picked up a set of Rome Libertines at the end of the season and took them to new zealand for the past 3 months and I will never ride anything esle!! The Rome libertines feel like a skate shoe on your feet!


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> so through the past year or so i heard a lot of people talking about how great the lashed boot was. after having nothing but problems with my DC park boots i decided to buy a pair of 32's to see what all the commotion was about.
> sure enough, they were everything i expected. super light, super comfortable, and ultra flexy. i spend most of my time in the park so i need something that would be comfortable after countless hours of jibbing and messin around. this is the boot!


I use to have DC boa boots........ nothing but problems. Was their 1st 2nd gen or boa boots i tihnk. The BOA lacing was uneven and loose at time. Eventually the sole started to come off on my left boot..... The sole and the leather atually seperated creating a small water pool. :thumbsup:
32s makes some great park boots super light 
towards the end of season imma get a pair of ultra lights or super lights whatever there called


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> ill be rockin the purple 2010 lashed this season, awesome boots.


That's cool wonder how you got the money for them, oh you scammed me that's right. I'll have no boots and you'll have brand new ones.


----------

